# Electrovibe



## JamieJ (Aug 15, 2021)

Holy shitballs, this thing is incredible. I only had a short play and tinker with the bulb setting but it’s definitely got the vibe sound I want.


----------



## Barry (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## fig (Aug 15, 2021)

Great build Jamie!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 15, 2021)

That looks excellent!!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 15, 2021)

Great build, looks so good with that switch!


----------



## TheSin (Aug 15, 2021)

Clean build!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice job! It is a incredible univibe


----------



## spi (Aug 15, 2021)

Like the switch!  What do you use to route the hole for it?


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## ADAOCE (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks mean! Nice job


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 16, 2021)

spi said:


> Like the switch!  What do you use to route the hole for it?


I used a smallish drill bit for the corners then a drilled a large hole in the centre and filed it to get the switch to fit. In truth it’s not the neatest but it doesn’t matter because of the face plate.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks guys. This makes my EQD The Depths clone sound like shit. Definitely a worthwhile build if you are wanting a vibe.


----------



## NickC (Aug 16, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Thanks guys. This makes my EQD The Depths clone sound like shit. Definitely a worthwhile build if you are wanting a vibe.


ahhaha i have a Depths clone too and i confirm, with the electrovibe my search for ultimate vibe tone is over.
let's start the one for ultimate tzflanger!


----------

